

How Yahoo Blew the Microsoft Deal: Part 1 - twampss
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/how_yahoo_blew_the_microsoft_deal_part_1

======
Zak
The author seems to be making the assumption that Yahoo's leadership wanted to
be acquired by Microsoft at any price. I suspect they did not, and simply
wanted to say no under circumstances that would look OK to their shareholders.

